# Heringe braten am Strand | AB-Outdoor Kitchen



## ollidi (14. Juni 2019)

Ja super... Und jetzt habe ich Hunger. 

Schön beschrieben.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juni 2019)

Wahnsinn..., dafür lass ich jede Bratwurst für liegen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. Juni 2019)

Die haben auch echt gut geschmeckt!


----------



## Nemo (15. Juni 2019)

Wenn man den Geschmack mag, geht Olivenöl ganz prima zum Braten. Dann aber entweder raffiniertes (kein kaltgepresstes) verwenden oder einfach mit der Temperatur vorsichtig sein.

Als hitzebeständige Alternative würde ich noch Butterschmalz in die Runde werfen. Ist aber ebenfalls eine Geschmacksfrage.

...und jetzt will ich auch mit meiner Pfanne ans Meer


----------



## ragbar (15. Juni 2019)

Genau, zum Braten gibt es ebenfalls geeignetes Olivenöl, z. B. Bertolli Cucina,
Ich finde, in der Küche riecht es nach dem Braten dann auch nicht so wie mit Rapsöl, nach Fischbrutzel.


----------

